# Ford Australia announces further closures



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

Ford Australia, a company which has been part of the Australian economy for some time now, has this week announced the closure of two production plants in Victoria. The plants will be closed by October 2016 with the loss of 1000 jobs and the timing could not have been worse for the Australian government ahead [...]

Click to read the full news article: Ford Australia announces further closures...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

